# Would like some opinions please.



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What thought do any of you have on the Smith & Wesson MP45?
Been thinking about picking one up. I do like the idea of a 10 round .45 (the max NY allows).
The .45 is a pretty good defensive round if needed.
Also thoughts on the striker fired semi auto.
Thanks


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like striker fired semi auto very much trigger can be decent and the same shot to shot.

the S&W M&P are good guns , they can fit the hand very well

normally I favor 9mm because people are more likely to practice with it when ammo cost is nearly half.

at no point does a bad shot with a 9mm .355" really become a good shot with a 45acp .451" a difference of 0.096" 

if it won't reduce how much you practice and you can shoot it well , 45 is a good round.

10 round max stinks , it is like a half empty pistol , but it is what it is living where you do.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've got a couple M&Ps, both 5" Pro models in 9mm. 

One is kept set up as my HD pistol with light/laser and the other is more of a loaner gun. I used to shoot it in both IDPA (SSP) and 3 gun matches, but have moved on to a CZ from the custom shop. Neither of mine have given me a problem in thousands of rounds each. My loaner gun get's cleaned whenever I get around to it, I just keep adding a couple drops of oil to the rails. Honestly it's one of the more reliable designs going. It's also very ergonomic and somewhat adjustable with the backstraps. 

The trigger, like any trigger, takes a little getting used to. The stock trigger is perfectly serviceable and the 2.0 series is greatly improved as it's the same trigger that's in my Pro models. Some guys biatch about the "hinge" in the M&P trigger, but I've never even noticed it while shooting. There are a couple pretty good trigger conversions available for the M&Ps that convert from DA to SA and a very 1911 like trigger, but I've never played with them. They would have put me into ESP (enhanced Service Pistol) with the 9mm 1911 guys and I was shooting SSP (Stock Service Pistol) at the time.

Not going to get into the 9mm VS .45ACP debate, really is a personal choice. IF I was stuck with a 10rd capacity, I'd probably still go with 9mm, just because it's easier to shoot well/fast and cheaper to practice with. I do still have a couple 1911's and an HK45T (10rds) in .45, but they don't get out much. I go through about 20K in pistol rds a year between matches and practice and the savings with 9mm VS .45 bullets adds up.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Went out shopping today.
Picked up a MP.45 2.0, Ruger ec9s in 9mm, and a used Ruger Mark 1 .22.
Next week my wife is going on vacation with her sister for a week and a half while I stay home and work, take care of the dogs and the garden.
Fair is fair.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nice choices 
I carry the LC9 the same basic gun, the EC9s is the striker fired budget version.
which had thy made it in 2012 I would have purchased , the LC9 I wanted when I compromised on the one I have came out in 2014 the LC9s-PRO 

it is very pocket carry able with a .060 kydex pocket holster


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That was my plan. My daughter has one and when it slipped easily into my front pocket I figured I wanted one.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son in law has a S&W MP40.
It is a snappy gun.
I prefer 45s and keeping my calibers to a minimum, but his gun feels good in the hand and runs smooth.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> That was my plan. My daughter has one and when it slipped easily into my front pocket I figured I wanted one.


this holster has worked very well for me 
https://www.alabamaholster.com/product/front-pocket-holster/


----------



## JJGrand (Jul 4, 2020)

What the hell happened to this site????????.
I can't do crap.
What happened to the "dark room"?
This sucks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJGrand said:


> What the hell happened to this site????????.
> I can't do crap.
> What happened to the "dark room"?
> This sucks.


they updated / upgraded 

I don't care for the look , doesn't show as much info on the main screen but have figured out most things.
I do like the dark mode option , white text on a black screen.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, I figured the site out.
Really don't care for it.
I will finally get to go to the range today and they these things out.
Pretty excited about the .45.
I do a lot of restarted and the MP.45 scored pretty high.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

God I hate spell check.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

back from the range.
MP.45 was outstanding. Very accurate and the ergonomics were incredible. It really tamed the recoil.
The Ruger ec9 worked very well.
Nowhere near as accurate but I was shooting at 10 yds.
Tends to hit 3" below point of aim.
keep in mind I am not to experienced with handguns and I think after a few thousand rounds I will get better.
I did learn that I can burn up $50 worth of ammo in no time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

50 in ammo definitely goes fast

feels like a 50 rounds is a warm up some times 

especial when you start practicing controlled pairs 

on the EC9 do you have the pinkie extension on ?

try this it is called Dot torture you shoot it quite close but it can show you were you need more practice and focus your range time on your weakness and not have you practice what you already do well
https://pistol-training.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/dot-torture-target.pdf


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Dot Torture is an awesome 50 rd drill.

I came to the conclusion a long time ago that anybody wanting to become proficient with any type of shooting either has to be independently wealthy or reload and take advantage of bulk buying. I'm in the latter group. 

I've found that I do better when I do multiple range sessions of 50-100 rds than I do with isolated sessions of high round counts. I normally shoot a couple IDPA matches and a 3Gun match a month.

No matter what, before each match I try to head out back to at least run a couple drills. IF I don't I can tell the difference during the 1st couple stages. Shots take longer, accuracy isn't as good, reloads take longer, nothing is "smooth". Without a doubt, it's a perishable skill. How much I think depends on the individuals level of performance.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I carried a pistol for a living, I would shoot one magazine per day, and at least one hundred rounds on the weekend. If I didn't shoot for five or six days, I could tell the difference.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually I've been practicing with a BB gun my great nephew got me for Christmas.
just a little CO2 thing that looks like a ruger.
it is pretty accurate within 20-25 ft.
no sense in bothering the neighbors.
my theory being the more you shoot the better you get.
BB's are cheap.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

An uncle started us on a daisy red Rider in my youth . Ex military. He started us off on shooting matches. Then went to ping pong balls bouncing off the floor. I carried his casket three years ago. It's one of my favorite life experiences!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

An uncle started us on a daisy red Rider in my youth . Ex military. He started us off on shooting matches. Then went to ping pong balls bouncing off the floor. I carried his casket three years ago. It's one of my favorite life experiences!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Tends to hit 3" below point of aim.


Different loads will have different points of impact.
Keep trying until you find some the gun likes and hits closer to the point of aim.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Different loads will have different points of impact.
> Keep trying until you find some the gun likes and hits closer to the point of aim.


It could also be his sight picture. My European guns (HKs and Walther's) use the "drive the dot" sight picture, or #3:










Generally a heavier bullet will impact higher at pistol distance due to barrel dwell time Vs recoil arc. Since I actually prefer the "drive the dot" for defensive guns and my match guns with FO sights it's not a problem for me. Don't know what grain bullet he's shooting, but back when I carried a .45 I had to stick with 230 grain in my fixed sight guns to get POA = POI. Again, not an issue as I'm a heavy for caliber kind of guy and use 147grn in my 9mm carry and HD guns.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I do have to try different weight ammo.
All I've shot in the 9mm is 115 grain and 230 grain ball in the .45.
The ammo shortage is making it tough.
As the 9mm will put all rounds into a sheet of 9x11 paper at 30 feet and although they hit low they do cluster I figure for personal protection it's to bad for a start.
but then again I'm an anal retentive Austrian so you can pretty much tell where this will end up.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I do have to try different weight ammo.
> All I've shot in the 9mm is 115 grain and 230 grain ball in the .45.
> The ammo shortage is making it tough.
> As the 9mm will put all rounds into a sheet of 9x11 paper at 30 feet and although they hit low they do cluster I figure for personal protection it's to bad for a start.
> but then again *I'm an anal retentive Austrian* so you can pretty much tell where this will end up.


My wife's Austrian! 

We met in Spain in 1988 while I was serving in Germany.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Can she make cabbage Streudel?
My Grandmother made it and I would die for it now.
Out of curiousity, how is her sense of humor?
Mine is incredibly off the wall as is Brothers and my Fathers.
I once heard that Austians are Germans with a sense of humor.
My family came from the village of Stinatz.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply.....

Nope no cabbage streudel, she makes red cabbage for Thanksgiving and X-mass, but it's my mom's recipe (I'm like 4th generation German). She does do a mean schnitzel and cordon blue though and the normal deserts. My wife's from Reutte about 45 minutes from Garmisch. She goes back every couple of years and her dad will come over every other year.


----------

